# Snow Tires on Altima -- necessary?



## APBAinMaine (Aug 21, 2008)

My wife has been singing about wanting snows on her Altima since she got it. I've driven it in the snow and think it's awesome with the stockies. However, we bought a new house and she did a drive by before we took ownership and attempted to drive up the driveway; she couldn't make it. I assumed it was user error until I had the same problem in my Jeep, in 4H!!! So now, we're looking at a third vehicle. I want a Maxima, she wants something with 4WD (we're thinking either a used Magnum or a Grand Cherokee). Given the current price of gas, I like my choice better. So here's the real question: Will snow tires make that big of a difference on this vehicle?


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

I think anybody who doesn't put snow tires on for snow is nuts. They make a huge difference. I have snow tires mounted on spare rims for winter. Snow tires are made from softer rubber so they don't harden up in the cold, hence better traction and stopping ability.


----------



## larrythewanker (Jan 24, 2008)

lobogobo said:


> I think anybody who doesn't put snow tires on for snow is nuts. They make a huge difference. I have snow tires mounted on spare rims for winter. Snow tires are made from softer rubber so they don't harden up in the cold, hence better traction and stopping ability.


Totally agree!


----------



## APBAinMaine (Aug 21, 2008)

But 'will they make a difference getting up my driveway?' was the question.


----------



## larrythewanker (Jan 24, 2008)

APBAinMaine said:


> But 'will they make a difference getting up my driveway?' was the question.


It did at my cottage with a steep icy incline...much more control and that be a Canadian winter my friend!


----------



## APBAinMaine (Aug 21, 2008)

√

Thanks!


----------

